# De-verb



## SuperD (Oct 2, 2015)

Can anyone recommend to me any techniques on how to get rid of reverb on an audio recording (interview voices speaking)? What is the best plug-in out there that can help with the task?


----------



## Udo (Oct 2, 2015)

www.zynaptiq.com/unveil/


----------



## alanb (Oct 2, 2015)

iZotope RX4 Advanced does that, as well as perform myriad forms of incredible/unbelievable audio magic.....


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 3, 2015)

And I find
https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/spl_de-verb.html
to be easier and faster to work with.
(have RX, only tried a demo of unveil...)

Best,
Anders


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 3, 2015)

Just to add that in RX5, de-reverb is also available in standard RX.


----------



## Udo (Oct 3, 2015)

Some comments about UNVEIL. Although the poster's current requirements are rather basic, some of UNVEIL's unique features (at least at the time I bought it) are worth mentioning.

What attracted me is that it allows you to make very subtle changes in reverb characteristics and signal focusing. Very useful when attempting to keep as much as possible of the original ambiance when you're blending instruments and sections with different "baked-in" reverbs (there's of course some work involved ).


----------



## wst3 (Oct 3, 2015)

I own SPL Transient Designer and Zynaptiq Unveil... DeVerb is a reduced feature version of Transient Designer, and for some tasks it is sufficient. But it is not always up to the task. Even the full version of Transient Designer can't really reduce reverberation, what it can do is sharpen attacks, which can be a great facsimile thereof.

Unveil is friggin voodoo! It can work miracles, but it is not the easiest plugin to learn or use. If you go that route set aside a few hours to just horse around with it as you figure out what the various controls do.

Izotope RX falls somewhere in between. It can do a lot, and if I ever get involved in cleaning up recordings again it will be my first purchase. It is easier to use than Unveil, but it won't work as well on really complex material.

I haven't heard your recording, so I'm at a bit of a loss. I'd probably download the demo versions of RX and Unveil and give them a spin.


----------



## SuperD (Oct 3, 2015)

wst3 said:


> I own SPL Transient Designer and Zynaptiq Unveil... DeVerb is a reduced feature version of Transient Designer, and for some tasks it is sufficient. But it is not always up to the task. Even the full version of Transient Designer can't really reduce reverberation, what it can do is sharpen attacks, which can be a great facsimile thereof.
> 
> Unveil is friggin voodoo! It can work miracles, but it is not the easiest plugin to learn or use. If you go that route set aside a few hours to just horse around with it as you figure out what the various controls do.
> 
> ...


Excellent insight, thank you!


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 3, 2015)

An alternative perhaps: https://acondigital.com/products/deverberate/
The problem with most that I tested is that they get bumpy or chirpy on some point. However I never compared to Unveil because I wanted to spare that demo for the time when I should really need the plugin.


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Just to add that in RX5, de-reverb is also available in standard RX.


I'm waiting in anticipation of extending my palette of toys no no no tools


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 4, 2015)

Hannes_F said:


> The problem with most that I tested is that they get bumpy or chirpy on some point.



Yes, this I think will always happen with everything when pushed. It's interesting that another one of Zynaptiq's products in UnChirp, which gets rid of some of this (predictably enough that's not perfect either - but it has worked wonders for me on some stuff). I'm hoping that the algorithms keep improving with each passing year.

I confess I'm turning more to RX than Unveil these days, but find it varies on job to job. I've heard good things about deverberate too - the Pro Tools Expert review is good IIRC. I'm not sure it's better than either of the other main ones, but its at an amazing price right now, take a look at jrrshop.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 11, 2015)

iZotope added this feature to the more affordable RX5 Audio Editor, just released.


----------

